# What "didn't" get done this year?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wondering now that Halloween is over, what you may have wanted to do but didn't get done? A prop build, project, anything that was on your "to do" list but never made it any farther.

We had talked about having a banner in the front yard a couple weeks before to advertise the haunt, but I never followed up. Actually didn't need to with all the TV coverage we got. We had also talked early on about having T-shirts made for our helpers but I didn't pursue it primarily for budget reasons. lewlew had a great idea to animate the guard figure in the first room, making the torso move up and down off the desk, but once we started getting things going we figured we could do w/o the added movement. Other than that, all of the original ideas (and then some) came to fruition.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I meant to give my graveyard goblin a makeover and fix the wings on my tombstone flapper, but alas, those items fell by the wayside. Maybe before next Halloween......:jol:

I also meant to make a grim reaper tombstone, but that one turned into my Art Deco stone, so I actually came out ahead on that project


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish I had more time for the kraken tentacles....I just threw them together last minute.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ran out of time to put on those little finishing touches. My mushrooms in the witches swamp. Three dead Manzanita trees that I cut down and saved just for Halloween. And my vines for the graveyard never got painted. Plus I'm not happy with the lighting again this year ( you couldn't see the bats area in the back too dark)but I am getting better at it and Ive come up with a plan to help me figure it out for next time. Not setting up next year so I have 2 years to get things done.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

This year was one of those learning experiences...

We had planned to make the leap from 'yard decorators' (albeit rather enthusiastic ones) to full fledged haunters this year Between my musical pursuits taking away the summer, the budget not being around until the fall and a lot of procrastinating (followed by rain, rain, and more rain) - we only managed to bang out a passable facade, one major prop (mm reaper) and an improvement to our lighting situation. 

We learned something important this year - a walkthrough haunt takes dedication and time, and a lot of forethought. We are already working on next year and it is the major topic of conversation most nights over homebrews. We're restructuring our pumpkin carving night into a kid friendly activity - most of my carvers are burnt out, not being obsessive Halloween junkies, and could use a year or two of just enjoying the nights here, not as our Jack O'Slavers. 

So, we have a full haunt to build in 12 months - I should probably document it somewhere, because I'm sure it will be comical watching my wife and I fumble through our lofty ambitions... it'll be a few years before we really get the hang of it. At least we acquired a sense of urgency about it!

Grimm


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sadly everything didn't get done here. No props, no party, all because we thought our house was sold - and then the sale fell through and so did all the motivation......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The list is long and daunting....but I have high hopes for 2015 and lofty ambitions. No one ever achieved greatness sitting on their backsides, now did they? I'm tempted to start one of my infamous "Don't Let Me Slack Off" theads, just so you forum peeps can hound me, and guilt me into being fruitful. After all there is no I in fruit....no....wait....there is....I meant...there is no I in team.


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

I got myself stuck in a rebuild that took way more time than anticipated. I really got nothing else finished. I did add two projections to my haunt, I am going to add more this year, we really liked them.

This year standing crypts for the driveway/walkway. I am hoping to add some projections to the crypts. Just got a micca spec, found it used for $24, hope that with the small size I can just build it into some of the crypts.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

My 3 axis talking joystick controlled skull on a Walgreen skeleton ended up spending Halloween seated at my kitchen table, giving a tarot card reading to the skeleton seated across from him. I wanted to fire him up, but ran out of time between the two haunts I was deeply involved with.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

It's a looonnggg list. With the turn-the-carport-into-a-garage project and the downpours we had I didn't get a good start until late September. 

I'm already working on 2015 and have coerced a promise out of my husband that there will be no major projects during the summer this coming year. (Last year he was remodeling the bathroom all the way up until the week of our Halloween party.) The trouble is going to be getting him to stick to his promise because he's already talking about either a deck off the back of the house or redoing the floors in - well- every room in the house.

HELP!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

everything was so rushed this year I'm surprised that we got as much accomplished as we did. the one thing that i had wanted to do was make zombie kids,but could not find used dolls anywhere, crazy i know. 
hopefully this year will be easier tho we will be tearing down and rebuilding the structure that is our spot in the haunted woods


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:The list is long and daunting....but I have high hopes for 2015 and lofty ambitions. No one ever achieved greatness sitting on their backsides, now did they? I'm tempted to start one of my infamous "Don't Let Me Slack Off" theads, just so you forum peeps can hound me, and guilt me into being fruitful. After all there is no I in fruit....no....wait....there is....I meant...there is no I in team.


Jana, let me know if you start that thread! I haven't harassed you in a while.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Started working on a second deer skull creature like my Demon of the Dark Woods from a couple years ago. Didn't get it finished, so maybe by Halloween 2015.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

My FCG's didnt get done. I'm not doing something correct with the frames..gotta figure it out. Oh, and my Regan 5' Exorcist doll...something happened with the head and when I use my controller, her head wont spin around...servo issue. Gotta find that issue and how to fix also. Hope everyones Halloween was safe, fun, and ya didn't get anything stolen.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A lot


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

This was the first year that everything was done. I am repairing things as I store them. Then all I have is a small repair and new build for next year. Last year started prop builds in April after snow was gone.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

A decent controller for my lights. I had a few homemade LED spotlights, and I ended up controlling them with an Arduino hooked up to a prototyping board! I'm working on a DMX controller for next year.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

We didn't manage to carve our JOL until today.


----------

